# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  New korean aimbot

## Zappyink

Seeing a lot of Koreans moving to NA servers with this hack and there's already alot of them in top 500 already wondering what the hack is?

----------


## nope227

Since blizzard has released the patch, koreans has the same effect.
Koreans might have some working hpbar aimbot but it is kept private. 
Few days ago i went to a korean cheat community and they were talking about hpct which is a memory aimbot+hpbar(when hpbar is seen memory aimbot then aims to the enemy resulting a lot less chance of getting banned or detected.)
So i can assume that the hack they are carrying into the NA server is the hpct.(if not it will be a working hpbar aimbot)

----------


## Zappyink

oh thanks for telling me

----------


## Aimladen

The only thing I could find about hp ct was this persons videos

미지이
- YouTube

There are a few videos showcasing the hack, if anyone is interested their email is listed in the videos.

----------


## reaperhawk

> The only thing I could find about hp ct was this persons videos
> 
> 미지이
> - YouTube
> 
> There are a few videos showcasing the hack, if anyone is interested their email is listed in the videos.


I cant find any Email adress can you tell me their Email adress pls?

----------


## khatabhunter

anything yet

----------


## Zappyink

they don't give it out that easily you have to pay like hundreds for it

----------


## Roast

(I know I'm replying to a necro post, but oh well let's spread some knowledge)

Right, to clear a few things up:
"hpct" is not a memory aimbot. It's a pixel scan bot, which is most likely written in C++ with QTCore (or similar) for the GUI. The only memory modification that's done is to make hp bars display all the time, which is particularly important for Widowbot. This bot is a pretty standard pixel scanner, but clearly has some magic rolled in to it for automatically adjusting to blizzard's latest anticheat regarding colour changes. You can see it does an ok job of adjusting, but the longer the video goes on, you can see it starts to have a bad time and starts missing shots a fair amount.

My guess is that blizzard don't monitor whatever functions they've modified to make hp bars display all the time. This doesn't mean that they won't eventually start doing so, in fact as these videos make the rounds they'll probably figure out that this is one of the ways that cheaters are making it easier for themselves.

The developer's ASM skills have gotten better though, their first pass looked shitty, it rendered HP bars the first time an enemy was hit, but then didn't render them after enemies had respawned. Now they consistently show all the time, good stuff.

----------


## reaperhawk

> The developer's ASM skills have gotten better though, their first pass looked shitty, it rendered HP bars the first time an enemy was hit, but then didn't render them after enemies had respawned. Now they consistently show all the time, good stuff.


Where can we find ASM skills?

----------


## r4zyel2

> where can we find asm skills?


xddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd

----------

